
XML External Entity Vulnerability in Internet Explorer - bryanrasmussen
https://www.acunetix.com/blog/web-security-zone/xml-external-entity-vulnerability-internet-explorer/
======
kerng
I have never seen anyone show exfil of anything other then a .ini file. Is
exfiltrating other files just not possible with these?

